# What breed is my rabbit?



## RachieandJoey (Jul 28, 2014)

Does anybody know what breed my rabbit is? We were told he is about 3 month old.
View attachment 142975


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

He has massive ears or it just could be the angle of photo. How much does he weigh?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

His colouring is "Blue" if that's any help!


----------



## RachieandJoey (Jul 28, 2014)

Lopside said:


> He has massive ears or it just could be the angle of photo. How much does he weigh?


Yes his ears are huge and he weighs about 620 g. Not sure if it was correct though as he wouldn't stay still.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I was going to say conti cross because of his ears but I'd have thought he'd weigh more than that if he had conti in him. You'll probably never be certain of his breed. Most rabbits are a cross of some sort and unless you get one from.a breeder you can never be too sure. He might become a big boy if he grows into.those ears!!:thumbup:


----------



## RachieandJoey (Jul 28, 2014)

Alright  I thought he may be some sort of cross but just wasn't sure if he had some rex in him? I got him off somebody and they said he was from a breeder, but tried to contact them to find out if they knew his breed and there was no reply. Either way he's lovely hehe!


----------



## RachieandJoey (Jul 28, 2014)

Will another photo help anymore?


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

He's a lovely boy


----------



## RachieandJoey (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

He does look a bit rexey in shape but his fur and whiskers look wrong. There are breeders who produce excellent examples of the breed and then there are "breeders" who produce rabbits that would win nothing on a show table but still get a label of a type of breed. 
I have two blue bunnies. A french lop and a nethie cross. It's my favourite colour


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

he looks like he could be a blue self english spot to me


----------



## RachieandJoey (Jul 28, 2014)

Thats what I thought but he could be some sort of rex cross? ... I'm new to rabbits so not 100% sure unless he was a lionhead...


----------



## RachieandJoey (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh yes he could be they do look very similar!


----------



## corneliustyrone710 (Aug 3, 2014)

He looks like he is a Rex like ^^ said but crossed with Beveren. You can tell by his ears and head shape


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

corneliustyrone710 said:


> He looks like he is a Rex like ^^ said but crossed with Beveren. You can tell by his ears and head shape


Unlikely to be Beveren - they're vey uncommon these days. And a different shade of blue.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

No idea, but he is lovely!!


----------



## RachieandJoey (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you, love him too pieces


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

he's stunning with those big ears and feet I'm sure he'll out grow his cage soon


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

RachieandJoey said:


> View attachment 143031
> 
> Will another photo help anymore?


he looks conti cross to me


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

wacky said:


> he looks conti cross to me


Maybe a bit small for a Conti cross, if he was under 1kg at around 3 months old?
Just for reference, my 18wk Lionlop weighs 1245g.


----------



## RachieandJoey (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you I am going to reweigh him as he is a lot bigger now and has also filled out


----------

